# Cartridge Adaptors



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I was bored the other day and made this to pass the time. It is a supplemental chamber so you can shoot .32's in a 20 gauge shotgun. This one is rifled and will use .32 S&W shorts and longs. I will try it when I get to the range. It should be fairly quite(I hope). Might be good to shoot rabbits. I also made a 20 gauge to .410 adapter earlier. Neither are practical but are functional and it keeps me busy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm looking for one to shoot 327 [email protected] in my nagant.it would also let me shoot the aforementioned rounds in my carbines.

How much to make a 10" sub barrel for a 12 ga to shoot 20 ga?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry I don't do work for others anymore(other than custom sights) due to liabilities. Many companies make those gauge adapters and are quite reasonable on their prices.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Magus said:


> I'm looking for one to shoot 327 [email protected] in my nagant.it would also let me shoot the aforementioned rounds in my carbines.
> 
> How much to make a 10" sub barrel for a 12 ga to shoot 20 ga?


Do you mean .32 H&R mag? The .327 is made by federal.

There are cartridge adapters out there for 7.62x25, .32 acp, .32 S&W(long and short), and I'm pretty sure there is one for .32 H&R.

http://www.mcace.com/adapters.htm

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=650814

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/762x54r-to-32-cal-multi-chamber-insert.aspx?a=587989


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I tried out the 32 adapter today at the range. It was way louder than I expected(even with shorts), hearing protection needed. Even with the rifling I expected poor accuracy and it was poor. Just a toy with no practical use. But it cost nothing and kept me busy for a while.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I saw where somebody made a 22cal that fit a plastic olin flare gun


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

zombieresponder said:


> Do you mean .32 H&R mag? The .327 is made by federal.
> 
> There are cartridge adapters out there for 7.62x25, .32 acp, .32 S&W(long and short), and I'm pretty sure there is one for .32 H&R.
> 
> ...


I've read the [email protected] will fit a 327 but not the other way around, true?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"I've read the [email protected] will fit a 327 but not the other way around, true?"

That is true. The 327 is slightly longer


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Magus said:


> I've read the [email protected] will fit a 327 but not the other way around, true?


Yep. A .327 Federal chamber will also accept .32 H&R, .32 S&W long, and .32 S&W short. The problem though is that once you get to a certain point, accuracy will begin to suffer. The farther the bullet travels unsupported before engaging rifling(or anything to align it with rifling), the worse it will be. There is almost .300" of difference between the .327 and .32 Long, and almost .600" of difference between the .327 and the .32 Short.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know about the free travel vs accuracy. I have shot many 22 revolvers that had a fair amount of free travel(especially with shorts) that were quite accurate. I admit I never shot 38 Short Colts in any 357 revolvers to check the accuracy but I'll try it someday. 38 specials are often more accurate than 357's out of the same gun.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I don't know about the free travel vs accuracy. I have shot many 22 revolvers that had a fair amount of free travel(especially with shorts) that were quite accurate. I admit I never shot 38 Short Colts in any 357 revolvers to check the accuracy but I'll try it someday. 38 specials are often more accurate than 357's out of the same gun.


Sometimes it's an issue. As long as the bullet enters the cylinder throat before it fully leaves the case, it's probably well aligned enough. In extreme cases like the Judge, it's part of the reason they deliver poor accuracy(the other reason is that Taurus deliberately made the rifling more shallow than standard).


----------

